# ABB drive alarm message



## Rollie73

The motor temp protection parameters should be disabled on ABB drives unless you are using the feature and have the proper sensors installed. 

The drive will always be looking for that sensor with the parameter enabled and will show that alarm.

I'm pretty sure the default is for that parameter to be disabled anyway....I wonder why it is changed anyway?


----------



## erics37

Rollie73 said:


> The motor temp protection parameters should be permanently disabled on ABB drives unless you are using the feature and have a 20 kOHM (pretty sure its pre-programmed for a 20k) thermistor installed.
> 
> The drive will always be looking for that sensor with the parameter enabled and will show that alarm.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the default is for that parameter to be disabled anyway....I wonder why it is changed anyway?


Default is not disabled. I think it is parameter 3005 and its default is for a Fault signal to be generated.

Which is weird because it generates an intermittent Alarm and not a fault.

I can disable it but that doesn't satisfy me because there's a zillion other identical drives in this place that have been running the same way for years just fine without throwing a Motor temp alarm


----------



## Rollie73

I will take a look at the manual.....I thought for sure that disabled is default.


----------



## erics37

Rollie73 said:


> I will take a look at the manual.....I thought for sure that disabled is default.


http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot201.nsf/veritydisplay/564c7251c9b9c655c1257b88001f39ba/$file/EN_ACS355_UM_Rev_B_screen.pdf

Parameter group 35 is for a Motor temperature sensor, and the default is None.

Parameter group 30 is for Fault functions, specifically 3005 for Motor temp. Default according to the manual is Fault.


----------



## Rollie73

OK......just took a quick glance at the manual.

You're right.....the default setting is for it to go to FAULT. That parameter must be set to 2 which tells the drive to simply generate an alarm.

I'm thinking that if you check parameter 3501.....the default is for NONE or no sensor which automatically diables the motor thermal protection. That is probably set to something else like 1 or 2 or 3 and is looking for either one, two or three sensors for motor temp.


----------



## Rollie73

erics37 said:


> http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot201.nsf/veritydisplay/564c7251c9b9c655c1257b88001f39ba/$file/EN_ACS355_UM_Rev_B_screen.pdf
> 
> Parameter group 35 is for a Motor temperature sensor, and the default is None.
> 
> Parameter group 30 is for Fault functions, specifically 3005 for Motor temp. Default according to the manual is Fault.


DAMN......you beat me to it with posting it and I think you answered your own question.


----------



## erics37

Rollie73 said:


> OK......just took a quick glance at the manual.
> 
> You're right.....the default setting is for it to go to FAULT. That parameter must be set to 2 which tells the drive to simply generate an alarm.
> 
> I'm thinking that if you check parameter 3501.....the default is for NONE or no sensor which automatically diables the motor thermal protection. That is probably set to something else like 1 or 2 or 3 and is looking for either one, two or three sensors for motor temp.


Hmm, I'll check that one out for sure. I don't recall seeing it on the Changed Parameters list (though my memory is worthless) so I'm reasonably convinced it is still on default but I will double check it.


----------



## Rollie73

Its possible.....but I've been wrong before too:laughing:

I will do a bit more reading on that particular manual and I'll let you know if I come up with any other brainstorm ideas.


----------



## Cow

This alarm is news to me. I've installed a few 355's and 550's, I didn't even realize there was a motor temp parameter, I've never looked for one, and have never had to disable it either. 

I've never had any alarms pop up yet....but maybe it's the macro set I'm using that's taking care of it for me??


----------



## Rollie73

I've never had the alarm pop up either but I know the drives are capable of monitoring motor temps. I'm pretty sure it must have been a parameter that was changed but I'm hoping Eric will show up and tell us for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## DriveGuru

*Motor temp alarms*

Set your current limit in group 20 to the motor nameplate FLA, then go into group 30 and set the overload protection to 105%-110%. The current limit will not let it get to the over current level.


----------



## erics37

Rollie73 said:


> I've never had the alarm pop up either but I know the drives are capable of monitoring motor temps. I'm pretty sure it must have been a parameter that was changed but I'm hoping Eric will show up and tell us for sure.:thumbsup:


Double checked; pretty much everything was still on default for the ABB Standard macro. I went as far as resetting the drive to completely base default and reprogramming it when the workers were on break, but when they started back up it did it again.



DriveGuru said:


> Set your current limit in group 20 to the motor nameplate FLA, then go into group 30 and set the overload protection to 105%-110%. The current limit will not let it get to the over current level.


That has nothing to do with my motor overtemp alarm deal. I have already input all the nameplate data into parameter group 99 for startup, it should automatically be providing overload protection by default. Furthemore, as I mentioned, the motor is barely getting over half of FLA during normal operation so excessive current isn't the issue.


----------



## DriveGuru

*Motor over temp*

If an actual thermistor is not being used, motor temp is being calculated with the data entered in group 99 and data in 3005, 3006, 3007, 3008 and 3009. ABB drives do not "automatically" provide overload protection, you set the curve in group 30. Current is not the only factor taken into consideration, motor speed, ratings and time are as well. I suggest you try what I suggested, your problem will more than likely go away.


----------



## Safari

erics37 said:


> Double checked; pretty much everything was still on default for the ABB Standard macro. I went as far as resetting the drive to completely base default and reprogramming it when the workers were on break, but when they started back up it did it again


how did you reset to default settings? the last time I checked. ABB didnt have this option.unless you are downloading the parameters which mayhave already been uploaded and these may have been saved.

this is what I would do, go to ABB drive that is functioning ok upload its parameters on the BOP and save it there.remove the Bop and come place it on ur drive and download the parameters there
that resets everything then you have to change the motor parameters 

hoping this type of ABB series you can easily remove the basic operator panel (bop)
I know some series it's not possible 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DriveGuru

Good plan if he has one


----------



## erics37

nickson said:


> how did you reset to default settings? the last time I checked. ABB didnt have this option.unless you are downloading the parameters which mayhave already been uploaded and these may have been saved.
> 
> this is what I would do, go to ABB drive that is functioning ok upload its parameters on the BOP and save it there.remove the Bop and come place it on ur drive and download the parameters there
> that resets everything then you have to change the motor parameters
> 
> hoping this type of ABB series you can easily remove the basic operator panel (bop)
> I know some series it's not possible
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Change the macro to something else, then change it back. That resets everything to default for that macro. As I said, they are running pretty close to default already, there are only a few parameters changed.


----------



## erics37

DriveGuru said:


> If an actual thermistor is not being used, motor temp is being calculated with the data entered in group 99 and data in 3005, 3006, 3007, 3008 and 3009. ABB drives do not "automatically" provide overload protection, you set the curve in group 30. Current is not the only factor taken into consideration, motor speed, ratings and time are as well. I suggest you try what I suggested, your problem will more than likely go away.


Okay I will give that a try.


----------



## Safari

erics37 said:


> Okay I will give that a try.


did you?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erics37

nickson said:


> did you?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Not yet, I haven't been able to get back in there yet. It's not a very crucial piece of equipment so they've just been going without. I have to coordinate with them to mess with it during downtime.


----------

